

Js13kGames 2014 winners announced - end33r
http://js13kgames.com/#winners

======
jere
Sweet! I got 20th overall:
[http://js13kgames.com/entries/particularism](http://js13kgames.com/entries/particularism)

I wrote a post today about my two entries:
[http://jere.in/12](http://jere.in/12)

Thanks for all the hard work, end33r.

------
dang
Please don't vote for an HN post because someone asks you to. It will probably
get the post, and possibly your account, penalized.

You should upvote something on HN because it's intellectually interesting, not
because someone is promoting something. The penalties are a shame when the
post actually _is_ interesting and could have done well on its own.

~~~
end33r
I'll remember about that, thanks.

